# Constant beep. Low oil pressure stop engine!



## Lindseykay (Apr 14, 2018)

2015 cruze. Just changed the oil pressure sensor on the front of block.. didn't stop the error on display.. or this beeping. Is there a 2nd sensor?? Help! I have oil.. no leaks..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If the sender has been replaced then there is likely a oil PRESSURE problem.

Don't run it till resolved should only be towed.

Rob


----------



## Lindseykay (Apr 14, 2018)

The left is what I replaced. Is the "sender" different? Where is the sensor on rt?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That is the oil pressure sender on the left......I am unable to determine what you have on the right......I assume it came out of a box....possibly with a name?????

Rob


----------



## Lindseykay (Apr 14, 2018)

Robby said:


> That is the oil pressure sender on the left......I am unable to determine what you have on the right......I assume it came out of a box....possibly with a name?????
> 
> Rob


Bought both from O'Reilly.. pics are of the box for the one (no name) but salesman said they were both oil pressure switches. One for gauge and one for light...


----------



## Lindseykay (Apr 14, 2018)

A friend of mine says maybe the computer needs reset?


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

What I would do is to rig up a temporary oil pressure guage. You can buy a simple guage for about $10 and it looks like that pressure sender (on the left) is a 1/8th NPT thread, so buy a fitting with that thread and a hose tail and buy say 3 feet of fuel injection hose and apir of hose clamps.

Remove the spark plugs and spin the engine up on the starter and see if you get oil pressure. You will know withing 10 seconds if you really have oil pressure or not.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lindseykay said:


> 2015 cruze. Just changed the oil pressure sensor on the front of block.. didn't stop the error on display.. or this beeping. Is there a 2nd sensor?? Help! I have oil.. no leaks..


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=1]After reading this, Fix my Cruze!!! , read this:*Low (No?) Oil Pressure*[/h]
Oh and just to be sure, you did use full synthetic oil on your last oil change?


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I knew a guy once.. no not me where he had a similar problem and determined that indeed the oil pressure had gone away. he even started it with a temporary guage.. no oil pressure.

Fearing he was going to get the run around as described in the link above, he drained out the oil and ran the engine till it seized. He then poured the oil back in and made the warranty claim.

Engine was replaced with no question.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Regarding the 'run it out of oil' thing. 
I performed failure analysis for GM (and others) before retirement.

Very easy to determine if a engine has run out of oil......I won't share, but the subject individual would have had the claim denied for abuse had it been put in front of me.

The manufacturer needs the failed engine for disassembly......you cannot improve the product if you don't get to determine what really failed.

Rob


----------



## QueenNic9mm (Feb 22, 2021)

Robby said:


> If the sender has been replaced then there is likely a oil PRESSURE problem.
> 
> Don't run it till resolved should only be towed.
> 
> Rob


I read someone still run their car with that sensor blinking on the dash if it’s still oil pump then yeah you probably shouldn’t drive it like that


----------

